# Ink Smudging When printing transparencies on Epson WorkForce 1100



## T11 (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought an Epson workforce 1100 today to print transperencies on. I'm using regular 11x17 transperency paper from OfficeMax. Every time I try to print on it it runs and smudges. Which settings are you guys using to print your transperencies? I'm trying to print through AI. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

My guess is that it is linked to the OfficeMax transparencies. You need to get some good water proof film from a screen printing supply store. These will hold all the ink in place.


----------



## z28kid (Feb 21, 2010)

I bet the trans you bought were for a laser printer. If they are infant for an ink jet printer then I'd make sure your printing on the correct side. I first used the 3m trans I bought from staples. Give that a shot.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Make sure you are on the right side of the film. One side is slightly coated for ink to adhere to. Wet your fingers and grab the corner. The side that sticks to your fingers is the side the ink needs to be on.


----------



## T11 (Mar 19, 2011)

Alright thanks guys. Looks like I will be buying new films.


----------



## z28kid (Feb 21, 2010)

T11 said:


> Alright thanks guys. Looks like I will be buying new films.


you don't "Need" waterproof films, you only "Need" to make sure the films you have are meant for ink jet printers


----------

